# Fulgrim the Phoenician



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Quick question, anyone know why he was called that?

Thanks.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If I remember correctly its because during the inception of the III Legion, there was a catastrophic accident which led to their being only 200 Astartes upon Fulgrim's discovery on Chemos.

Fulgrim built his legion back up to full strength, like a Phoenix rising from the ashes.

I think its in _Fulgrim_.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If I remember correctly its because during the inception of the III Legion, there was a catastrophic accident which led to their being only 200 Astartes upon Fulgrim's discovery on Chemos.
> 
> Fulgrim built his legion back up to full strength, like a Phoenix rising from the ashes.
> 
> I think its in _Fulgrim_.


You mean Phonecian don't you?

I'm currently in the process of reading Fulgrim but I just wanted to know ahead of time.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe Phoenician is a variation of Phoenix. Or at least they are related as the Phoenix Mythology I believe originated in Ancient Phoenicia (Among other places).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I believe Phoenician is a variation of Phoenix. Or at least they are related as the Phoenix Mythology I believe originated in Ancient Phoenicia (Among other places).


seems like it, thx.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It sounds classy too. EC are all about class.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Quick question, anyone know why he was called that?
> 
> Thanks.


The Emperor had to name him something and Fulgrim probably seemed as good of a name as any >.>


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The Pheonicians were a rather advanced, albeit small marine civilisation in the Mediterranen, in between the Periods of *thinks _hard_*, the Middle-Dynasties of Egypt and the very early Greeks (Myceneans if your a smart arse - Trojans etc) The only two things I can think of, which bear any importance are- Their ability to avoid destruction when the rest of the rest of the civilisations were destroyed *cough* Atlantis *cough* OR their widespread travelling, exploring and plying of the ocean..

(Ive only just finished _False Gods_ so I cannot help on the HH series plane)


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Other people survived the fall of Atlantis than the Pheonicians methinks. Anyway the coolest thing about them is that they formed the Carthaginians who are some pretty sick people.

S' far as I know he got the name beacuse of the disaster with his legion etc. etc. rising out of the ashes/


----------

